# Clinch Fight



## marvelous65 (Dec 6, 2015)

What are good martial arts to study for someone who wants to be good at fighting in the clinch?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 6, 2015)

marvelous65 said:


> What are good martial arts to study for someone who wants to be good at fighting in the clinch?


Please be a  little more specific.  Clinch is such a broad term and there's a number of martial arts that are good in a clinch.  It's what comes after the clinch that usually puts people to sleep or on the ground.  What type of clinch are you trying to learn or defend against?  The one that ends with striking or the one that ends with both people on the ground?


----------



## marvelous65 (Dec 6, 2015)

JowGaWolf said:


> Please be a  little more specific.  Clinch is such a broad term and there's a number of martial arts that are good in a clinch.  It's what comes after the clinch that usually puts people to sleep or on the ground.  What type of clinch are you trying to learn or defend against?  The one that ends with striking or the one that ends with both people on the ground?



I do not have any preference to whether the fight ends with a strike or on the ground.  My reasoning for asking this question is that I trained in a pressure point fighting methodology on a body opponent bag that is meant to be used in a clinch situation.  I'm looking to study an art which will compliment my current skill set which is admittedly very limited.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 6, 2015)

marvelous65 said:


> I do not have any preference to whether the fight ends with a strike or on the ground.  My reasoning for asking this question is that I trained in a pressure point fighting methodology on a body opponent bag that is meant to be used in a clinch situation.  I'm looking to study an art which will compliment my current skill set which is admittedly very limited.


  I'm not familiar with pressure point fighting as being a fighting system.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 6, 2015)

marvelous65 said:


> I do not have any preference to whether the fight ends with a strike or on the ground.  My reasoning for asking this question is that I trained in a pressure point fighting methodology on a body opponent bag that is meant to be used in a clinch situation.  I'm looking to study an art which will compliment my current skill set which is admittedly very limited.



I heard many years ago of a system using only pressure points, but not the name of it.  Several MA use pressure points:  Hapkido, so presumably akijujitsu, and some Japanese and Okinawan karate MA.  But none that I have heard of use an opponent bag.  Students practice on each other.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 6, 2015)

marvelous65 said:


> What are good martial arts to study for someone who wants to be good at fighting in the clinch?



As far as I know, all of them.  Most systems I am aware of encompass techniques to be used at a variety of distances.  In addition, one adapts one's techniques to be used effectively at the distance one finds preferable to engage an opponent.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 6, 2015)

I'd say that some arts have a much more highly developed clinch game than others. Muay Thai, wrestling, and some forms of jiu-jitsu would be at the top of my list.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 6, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I'd say that some arts have a much more highly developed clinch game than others. Muay Thai, wrestling, and some forms of jiu-jitsu would be at the top of my list.


That's what I was thinking of but couldn't see how any of those would specifically go after pressure points as in "pressure point fighting" Hitting a small area on a moving body that is punching and kicking back is no easy feat.


----------



## marvelous65 (Dec 7, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I'd say that some arts have a much more highly developed clinch game than others. Muay Thai, wrestling, and some forms of jiu-jitsu would be at the top of my list.



Thank you.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 7, 2015)

marvelous65 said:


> What are good martial arts to study for someone who wants to be good at fighting in the clinch?



*Why* do you want to be good at fighting in the clinch?


----------



## hoshin1600 (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh god he's back.  I thought the OP was banned.  So I guess you weren't banned and just stopped posting for awhile..
Anyway,,to give my answer I would go with okinawan goju ryu or uechi-ryu.  Buy you have to learn it from a teacher or you won't learn the in fighting principles and may not even recognize that it is a close fighting system.


----------



## marvelous65 (Dec 7, 2015)

Bill Mattocks said:


> *Why* do you want to be good at fighting in the clinch?



Just because most of what I already know for hand to hand combat is for clinch fighting.  I want to build off of what I know rather than start over.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 7, 2015)

marvelous65 said:


> Just because most of what I already know for hand to hand combat is for clinch fighting.  I want to build off of what I know rather than start over.



That's kind of what I thought.  Now imagine that someone wanted to only learn to kick with the right leg, because they were better with their right leg.  Do you suppose they would always find themselves in situations in which they could control the fight to the extent that they only needed to use kicks with the right leg?

My point here is that perhaps you might want to consider training at things you are not good at as well as things you are good at. 

First, because as I alluded to above, you cannot always control how the opponent will fight or permit you to use what you are 'good at'.

And second, because sometimes in the course of training, people discover hidden talents and proclivities that they did not know they had; but they would never discover those things if they never bothered to try them.

You might find a more interesting and useful world of martial arts training if you don't limit yourself to just one facet of it.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## lklawson (Dec 7, 2015)

marvelous65 said:


> What are good martial arts to study for someone who wants to be good at fighting in the clinch?


Boxing, Wrestling, Judo.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 8, 2015)

marvelous65 said:


> What are good martial arts to study for someone who wants to be good at fighting in the clinch?


The Shuai Chiao system (Chinese wrestling) is heavily into the clinching game. 30 different principles such as "how to get into clinch" and also "how to break away from clinch" are seriously trained.

*撕(Si) - Tearing 
崩(Beng) - Cracking 
捅(Tong) - Striking push
褪(tun) - Hand pushing
肘(Zhou) - Elbow pressing
蓋(Gai) - Covering hands
攞(Lou)- Pulling hands
搖(Yao) - Body-shaking hands
捯(Dao) - Reverse arm-holding
抖(Dou) – Shaking
分(Fen) - Separate hands
掖(Ye) -  Hand tucking
引(Yin) - Arm guiding
捧(Peng) -  Arm raising
架(Jia) -  Elbow Locking
圈(Quan) – Under hook
抄(Chao) -  Over hook
抹(Mo) - Wiping
偏(Pian) – Head circling
夾(Jia) – Clamping head
摘(Zai) – Helmet removing
摀(Wu) – Face covering
速(Su) – Forehead push
墬(Zhui) - Sticking drop
撈 (Lao) – Leg seize
環(Huan) – Neck surrounding
托(Tuo) – Chin pushing
封(Feng) – Throat/waist blocking
撒(Sa) - Casting
飄(Piao) - Floating hand*


----------



## drop bear (Dec 8, 2015)

lklawson said:


> Boxing, Wrestling, Judo.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk


----------



## frank raud (Dec 13, 2015)

How does one practice pressure points on a BOB?


----------



## marvelous65 (Dec 13, 2015)

frank raud said:


> How does one practice pressure points on a BOB?



You could practice a finger jab to the eye on a BOB as a knuckle jab to the throat.  But I've been training in a pressure point fighting methodology put out by Contemporary Fighting Arts called razing.  In this methodology you employ eye rakes, throat strikes, ear bites, and more.  Basically a life like punching bag provides life like target only without the complication of evasiveness.


----------



## frank raud (Dec 13, 2015)

You are defining pressure points differently than most people on this board would.
Sammy Franco, eh?


----------

